# CD-ROM for aires in France



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You can now purchase a CD of aires de service from the excellent french website http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm 
cost is 16.50 euros. This would be particularly handy if you've got a laptop and intend to tour France. Wish i had one!

pete.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Nice work peejay, and a great link. Must get one for the PowerBook. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

or alternatively go here

http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?h...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.htm

and download the free autoroute pushpin set for aires  compiled from the same site,

hmm now there is an idea, anyone know of a good website way of doing on the fly conversions of info in a database into tomtom POI overlays and pushpin sets 

could add that to the campsite / wild camping spot database here then


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

quote;



> hmm now there is an idea, anyone know of a good website way of doing on the fly conversions of info in a database into tomtom POI overlays and pushpin sets


blimey Dave, you've lost me there!
(good link though).

pete.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Nice one*



nukeadmin said:


> or alternatively go here
> 
> http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?h...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.htm
> 
> ...


Yo Nice one nukeadmin (is that your real name?) Now we are Rock and Rollin'. peejay, jus roll with the waves. Jeffus. :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

my name is Dave, Jeffus , i'm the webmaster/head honcho


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> my name is Dave, Jeffus , i'm the webmaster/head honcho


Hi Dave (head honcho) :wink: nice to meet you, as you know then I'm the new kid on the block :? I hope to learn alot from you guys and gals . . . so be gentle with me. Keep up the good work . . . it's a great site. Best R's, Jeffus (and the boss). 8)

EDIT PS Seeing as you are the webmaster Dave . . . I'm having a lot of trouble making the site work in Internet Explorer 5.1. If I try to log in IE just crashes. I'm in Netscape 7 at the moment with no probs, I have also tried the site using Safari (Mac OSX native browser) also with no probs . . . but IE just doesn't like playing, any thoughts? 8)


----------

